# horizontally gorwing with verticle screens



## ricky6991 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok so i was going to copy another member on here an do the 4000 watt stadium grow. He has very succesful low watt grow and was deffinetly easy enough...

so i built 2, 8' tall by 12ft wide screens. Connected them so they are 5' apart from each other. Well, after i made my screens and connected everything i then made 2 benches which will make it so i can have 12 plants on the floor and 12 on the shelfs.

i intend on using 3 , 1000w lights which were going to hang down from the wood thats above the hallway(sort-a-speak). The issue i see is to have the light vertically hung i would not get light to the entire height of screen and i came to the conclusing of have all 3 bulbs hang in the middle of the screen but horizontally with no reflector of course.

with the 3 lights in a row all horizontally hung i can use the 360* of the bulb to get the entire hieght of the screen on both sides. With them vertical i would have no light above the socket part of bulb and half my top row of plants would suffer.

lmk what you guys think... im going to make a new thread with strains ect when i finish room on monday but im debating how to do the bulbs.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks very cool, 12 plants grown vertical with to tiers.
I get the stadium reference, can't wait to see it Green!
good Luck.


----------



## ricky6991 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok so did more work on the room... pic is side view on the middle 1000w on to show how the bulb horizontally will cover hieght of the screen and since i have 3 accros width wise the entire screen should be perfect... if this goes well with atleast 6 lb from the 3 lights then ill add a 4th and get minisplit with co2...

my horizontal scrogs right now get 8lb off 8 lights in a 20x15 room. Vertical is looking awesome for half the watts and almost half the size of room...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2013)

Looking very cool, if you plan on updating I'll just go ahead and sub up. Good luck


----------



## computergroove (Oct 3, 2013)

Im having such a hard time identifying what I am looking at here. You said Horizontal grow. I see a vertical screen. Where do the lights go? How many plants? What medium? What is the total yield?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 5, 2013)

computergroove said:


> Im having such a hard time identifying what I am looking at here. You said Horizontal grow. I see a vertical screen. Where do the lights go? How many plants? What medium? What is the total yield?


vertical screen 
lights in the horizontal position 

lights go in between the screens


----------



## ricky6991 (Oct 6, 2013)

Correct... 2 verticle screens and 3 lights in the middle... bulbs hung horizontally cause sceens are 8ft tall and if hung vert then bulbs wouldnt light up top half of screens. Hung this way they get whole top to bottom of screen and left to right is covered by having mult. Lights... i have more updated pics with 24 plants


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 6, 2013)

lookin good!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 6, 2013)

think about light rails? would solve some of your problems possibly... could snake WhoDat's light system... you jus seem to be losing a lot of light like that U/D


----------



## ricky6991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Not really loosing crazy amount of light... the front point of bulb and the back side of bulb where screws in give off 0 light and those 2 are facing the openings of the hallway. So im only loosing the light on the floor and the cieling but thats also 5ft away from bulb so wouldnt be strong light anyways...

way i see it is, 1 light with a reflector guarentees me a min. Of a lb on my scrog horizontally. Now im using 1 light on a scrog AND the back side of the same bulb for a second scrog. 2 Lb = 1 light. Ontop of that no lollipoping for me, those bottom of plants are like 1/2 the plant when you lollipop so if the light can hit the entire plant then its even more of a yeild.

is what it is, vert. Is more than twice as efficient and lets you utilize the entire plant instead of lollipoping.i can completely see how people get gram per watt this way and more when you do a ton of plants...


----------



## Tempe420 (Oct 7, 2013)

subbed. this should be interesting


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice.. What strains you got in mind? and how many plants do you do? ton of clones, or bigass rooty plants with monster colas?


----------



## Bud Candy Man (Oct 8, 2013)

Does this count as a vert grow ?


----------



## ricky6991 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok, im using mult. Strains...

blz bud
pineapple express
og kush
kandy kush
cheese dog
super skunk
critical mass

they are all inside 5 gallon plastic buckets with small holes drilled everywher for air and drainage. Fox farms ocean forest soil and age organics nutrients. 24 Plants total. 6 On each level and 12 per screen

in the pictures you can see they are small still but already been in soil for week an half doing some rooting. They will take off soon. Much better view of how plants are setup in pictures also. Finally, i tossed in a pic of my 8 light flower room that is 1 week into flower. Its all hydro with co2 in sealed room.


----------



## ricky6991 (Oct 8, 2013)

Only difference i shouldve made was had 3 600w on upper plants and another 3 600w on lower plants .. you will see another thread of the same exact setup but with the 600w lights in few weeks from me also. I will prob lose the og kush cause grows like ass but buds are nice.


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 8, 2013)

nice man. i'm interested in how the lights work for you. good vibes!


----------

